# Mini Cameras



## WaltP

Does anyone have a recommendation on a camera that can be used as a layout tour camera? Something that could fit on a flatcar? Preferably one that has English instructions rather than _Chinglish_. I've see one that looks like a flash/thumb drive but it's instructions were so bad... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed

BUMP, for you.


Not much you can buy without them already being mounted in some kind of train is there?

Plenty of videos using them on the net. 
I guess no one has one? :dunno:

Put a link to the one you found, I found some on a Chinese site with all Chinese writing or maybe it was Japaneses writing? 
I don't know it is all Greek to me.


----------



## shaygetz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auto-Ma...63?pt=US_Security_Cameras&hash=item27ca5843a7

I've seen these used with very good results...with my recent purchase of an N scale flatcar, I plan to try one out myself.


----------



## hoscale37

There are a few small cameras out there that are of a decent nature that you could use for your layout. 

Here are two different cameras and two different models. I do know that there is the Mobius, which is a bit more expensive; while still affordable under $100; can shoot in High Definition.

http://www.spytecinc.com/mobius-108...gclid=CJy3sqe0wbgCFRMctAodswsA7A#.UexCQo1QEaE

Two of my co-workers have this camera. My manager uses this Mobius on his RC controlled Helicopters. The video quality is a true 1080 High Definition capture and is crystal clear.

There is also this camera, which is a bit less expensive:

http://www.themicrocamera.com/products/The-Micro-Camera.html

The less expensive version, I would guess records in Standard Definition, while the $44.95 version records in a 720 High Definition Resolution.


----------



## WaltP

hoscale37 said:


> There are a few small cameras out there that are of a decent nature that you could use for your layout.
> 
> Here are two different cameras and two different models. I do know that there is the Mobius, which is a bit more expensive; while still affordable under $100; can shoot in High Definition.
> 
> http://www.spytecinc.com/mobius-108...gclid=CJy3sqe0wbgCFRMctAodswsA7A#.UexCQo1QEaE
> 
> Two of my co-workers have this camera. My manager uses this Mobius on his RC controlled Helicopters. The video quality is a true 1080 High Definition capture and is crystal clear.
> 
> There is also this camera, which is a bit less expensive:
> 
> http://www.themicrocamera.com/products/The-Micro-Camera.html
> 
> The less expensive version, I would guess records in Standard Definition, while the $44.95 version records in a 720 High Definition Resolution.


Mounted properly, these cameras will never go through an N-Scale tunnel nor over a bridge. They _might_ work if mounted sideways, but the picture will be rotated 90 degrees.



shaygetz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auto-Ma...63?pt=US_Security_Cameras&hash=item27ca5843a7
> 
> I've seen these used with very good results...with my recent purchase of an N scale flatcar, I plan to try one out myself.


Please let us know how the 'lighter' works with the flat car, tunnels, and such. Are the instructions in _Chinglish_ or are they understandable?


----------



## Ron McF

shaygetz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auto-Ma...63?pt=US_Security_Cameras&hash=item27ca5843a7
> 
> I've seen these used with very good results...with my recent purchase of an N scale flatcar, I plan to try one out myself.


For the price, these do a pretty good job. Here's a video that I made a while back by mounting one of these on top of a Micro-Trains gondola using blue-tack.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjpTlVix6eQ

The cameras are pretty fragile though. I dropped mine and it broke.

Regards,
Ron


----------



## Big Ed

Ron McF said:


> For the price, these do a pretty good job. Here's a video that I made a while back by mounting one of these on top of a Micro-Trains gondola using blue-tack.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjpTlVix6eQ
> 
> The cameras are pretty fragile though. I dropped mine and it broke.
> 
> Regards,
> Ron


That is one of the cigarette lighter cameras? 
The same ones you can get for around $15?

Works good! :smilie_daumenpos:
Will be a lot better when you get more of the scenery and stuff on the layout to show in the video huh? 
What did you do buy another?

Make it easier for some to look.


----------



## tr1

*Cab ride Veiw*

*:appl:Ron,*
Nice quality picture, and sound to boot. Where if you do'nt mind,are these cameras available?
Because, thats exactly what I have in mind of getting, for my model railroad.Your reply
is greatly appreciated.  If you like, you may"PM"me. Is that a Key-chain camera?
Sincerely, tr1 (nice back drop scenery in some areas too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tr1 said:


> Where if you do'nt mind,are these cameras available? Because, thats exactly what I have in mind of getting, for my model railroad.Your reply is greatly appreciated.


Did you read the thread? There is a link to an eBay sale: Auto/Manual Record Cigarette Lighter Hidden Spy Camera Video Recorder 30fps


----------



## tr1

*Onboard camera,cab ride veiw*

Life is hard,and is even more difficult when,your are a stroke survivor, gentlemen,have a good day!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You must be looking at my signature line. No worries, it's not aimed at anyone, just a funny saying that I picked and thought I'd use.


----------



## Ron McF

big ed said:


> That is one of the cigarette lighter cameras?
> The same ones you can get for around $15?


Sorry for the tardy response. I haven't been following up this thread.

Yes Big Ed, that is one of the cigarette lighter cameras, with a 4GB micro-SD card inserted.

TR1 - I got the camera on eBay, and have since replaced it. There are better small cameras available such as the "808" key-chain models, but they are also larger and may not be suitable for N-scale. If you're in the market for an 808 camera, note that there are several versions available, as discussed here:
http://www.chucklohr.com/808/index.shtml 

I've also started work on my scenery, as you can see on my blog at:
http://gulflines.blogspot.com.au/

Regards,
Ron McF


----------



## Big Ed

I never realized there were so many small cameras out on the market today.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## tr1

*How to obtain a key chain, mini camera?*

Is there a brick and mortor store that may carry these mini-cameras? I'm Interested in a layout tour also.Currently I do not use or have a Pay Pal account :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed

tr1 said:


> Is there a brick and mortor store that may carry these mini-cameras? I'm Interested in a layout tour also.Currently I do not use or have a PayPal account.:smilie_auslachen: :thumbsdown:


There might be in China or Japan. 

I think some take a credit card?


----------



## tr1

*how to aquire a mini camera?*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you read the thread? There is a link to an eBay sale: Auto/Manual Record Cigarette Lighter Hidden Spy Camera Video Recorder 30fps


does anyone know of a brick&mortor store that may carry these mini-cameras because I do not have a Pay Pal account. I'm also very interested in a h.o. model train layout tour
to help me in my hobby and to get a differant perspective ofthe layout.Your replies on this topic are appreciated,Thankyou,
tr1


----------



## WaltP

tr1 said:


> does anyone know of a brick&mortor store that may carry these mini-cameras because I do not have a Pay Pal account. I'm also very interested in a h.o. model train layout tour
> to help me in my hobby and to get a differant perspective ofthe layout.Your replies on this topic are appreciated,Thankyou,
> tr1


I don't know of any national stores that might be local to you. But I've ordered several from Amazon as tests. They accept credit without PayPal. By purchasing through Amazon if they aren't good enough (or don't work) Amazon stands behind the sale so they are returnable. One I bought didn't work at all and it's gone back. 


So far the following seem to work well:
http://www.amazon.com/Veho-VCC-003-...eillance-Includes/dp/B0029631VI/ref=pd_cp_p_1
This one seems to be quality. It's heavier than the others and the instructions are understandable -- they are in English, not Chinglish. And when I emailed them they responded quickly. Be sure what you order has MUVI printed on the case otherwise it's probably a knockoff.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032HOH0W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009UCXSC6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
These two (and I suspect most of the others like this) are identical. They are probably knockoffs and are lighter than the MUVI. I suspect much cheaper components. But these two seem to work well. Instructions are mostly understandable -- only a couple spots where you have to think and/or interpret what they are trying to say (or forgot what to say).

All of these are too tall for N-Scale so I opened one of the cheaper ones. The camera is attached by sticky foam and can be easily (and carefully) pried loose. Then the case reassembled with the camera outside and attached to the end. It can then be mounted on an N-scale car.

I still haven't tested any of them on a layout yet. That won't happen for a couple weeks (at our next show). But they seem to be OK.

Come to think of it, Best Buy handles Veho (the MUVI brand) on their website, so they might have them in-store.


----------



## spiralcity

I just came across his thread. Ebay has plenty of sellers. selling these mini DVR cameras. I purchased one that looks like a flash drive.


----------



## WaltP

Thanks *spiralcity*

Yep, I know about that style. The one I had my hands on took 25 minutes to decipher the 'Chinglish' and I still just had to experiment to figure it out. I didn't play with it for a few months after my initial testing and when I went back to it it wouldn't charge.

It's definitely the right shape, though. Another one I've seen is the cig-lighter which has the same basic design as that one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You might consider one of these: 2.4GHz Mini Wireless CCTV USB DVR receiver Camera


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I just picked up 2 of these. One I will leave in the case. The other I'm going to try and remove the case and mount it either in the cab or in the nose of an engine. 

They made it here from China in less than a week, and the chinglish instructions were not that bad.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301005512161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Big Ed

I learn Chinese every time I get fun lung ding dung food.
It is on the back of the fortune cookie fortune, along with my lucky numbers.  

會意/会意象形形聲/形声 = VERY GOOD! Must take them a while to write a sentence. :smokin:


----------



## spiralcity

WaltP said:


> Thanks *spiralcity*
> 
> Yep, I know about that style. The one I had my hands on took 25 minutes to decipher the 'Chinglish' and I still just had to experiment to figure it out. I didn't play with it for a few months after my initial testing and when I went back to it it wouldn't charge.
> 
> It's definitely the right shape, though. Another one I've seen is the cig-lighter which has the same basic design as that one.


Yea, they really aren't the best designed DVR's on the market. Mine arrived with the sides gapped open. I fixed it with a little CA, also the camera lens was off center, I had to take a pin and stick it in the camera housing to center the lens. After that, it works fine, holds a charge with no problems and shoots acceptable images.

We have a few guys using the cigarette lighter style DVR's over at nScale.net. they do a decent job for the price point.

I made a engine mount for mine. I hacked up an old model power GP 38, it looks a bit goofy but it works.


----------



## spiralcity

Here's the complete express ready to ROLL!


----------

